# Cheap Wetsuit or Drysuit



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I am contemplating getting a wetsuit (just for yakking baits) or a Drysuit for fishing and wanted to see if you all had any that we're in the cheaper range and good. I do not want to go the waders and jacket route even though I know a lot of you guys do this safely.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Cheap and WetSuits do not go together. I have an Oneil 2 Zip Zen its a 4/3 and I use 5mm Booties, the problem is they are not Cheap.. My Oneil lists for over 300 dollars... But it is worth it.. It does not rash me up, and I have paddled in the Suit for over 6 hours, it is half the price of a good Dry Suit, most of those go for 5 to 6 hundred. If you go cheap on the Wetsuit, you will be chewed up and spit out by it... You'll never catch me in waders and a jacket on any boat, PERIOD....

JAM


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

For the last year I have used breathable stocking foot waders, a drytop and a belt- no problem whatsoever- I use an inflatable PFD for comfort and safety...and above all I NEVER go out alone kayaking. Safety is first-


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

JAM- I had a feeling you would post something like this and I will take your advice. If you were just going to buy a temp one for yakking out baits for a couple of seasons, would you do it?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

YES....
You could pick up a good one for around 150 200 used, just paddleing baits, and not going for Miles and miles ya might get by with a cheaper one....Ronaulmtd, if saftey were first, you would not be in waders.... JMHO....I know I've seen the video(Good Friends with Rick)... I also know I could swim for Miles in my wetsuit.. Could you swim for miles in your waders... 

JAM


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I couldn't swim for miles nakid.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

That there is funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't plan to swim at all- waders, dry top and a belt will keep you dry for a few minutes before the water soaks through under the belt- if you can't self rescue back in your yak pretty quickly, cold water is not where you want to be- that is why you have a partner to call for help or provide assistance- hypothermia is nothing to play with. I pick and choose the days I fish- I have been on the water twice in January, both times there were at least three other kayakers with me- and my Hobie Outback is a very stable kayak to fish out of-not saying you can't turtle it, but it is a little more stable than my other kayak, my OC Prowler.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, there are some of us out here that the suit manufacturers have forgotten about--the good dry suits stop being comfortable for those who are anywhere north of 220# and if you're over 250# forget it. As to wetsuits, well, I don't know how good they are against the 32-40 degree water we get around here. So, that means we either stay home in the winter and tie jigs, plan trips, etc. or, you run the risk and go out in the cold with just waders and a top. 

I think I'll stay home, and if it's over about 50 degrees do a little shore fishing.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Surfers still surfin in those conditions.. I've been in mine all day 45 degree water 40 degree air and blowing its arse off.. had to vent I was so warm....


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Jeff Little (aka 'yakfish') chases smallies up here in the water I'm talking about..but he's wearing a drysuit---just swaps out multiple pairs of fleece gloves. I recall him driving during a blizzard that dumped 14" of snow to fish the Susquehanna. Winter is the time to catch the monster 20"+ smallies--you just might spend 3-4 hours on the water and catch one...

I looked about on the web at wetsuits..and I found the same problem as drysuits..if you're north of about 250#, you can't find one that will fit properly..

I know of a kayaker who fishing winters in just waders a dry top; he's north of 250#. He blogged about turtling his kayak and not being able to get back in it in his waders and wading boots. Thankfully, he was in a small pond and was able to get back to shore. He emptied the kayak and went back out to figure out what went wrong. The wading boots were the problem; he couldn't kick well enough to reboard the kayak.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

true dat on the size thing...

If it were my only choice, Waders in a Boat, I'd wait for spring.. Down here its a no brainer, nothing to fish for in the Cold Water, I pull my boat in November. It goes back in first of March, mainly for Scouting for spots for my Guided Trips.. I use the WetSuit for like 3 weeks tops, then its bare back time... If we had a Cold Water fishery down here I would invest in a DrySuit... But we don't.. 

JAM


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

If you order a dry suit most of the outfitter stores will size you and have the company make it. Not sure how much extra that is...but ones like Kokatat can be custom fit.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

For the amount of $$ for a dry suit, I stay home for the winter.
I have a personal rule that the when water and air temps added together >120, with the water at least 55 is when it starts to get comfortable.
Too chilly for a swim, but you can survive in the water for a few minutes, should you have to.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

JAM - just my observation but wetsuits dont tend to work well out of the water, or at least that has been my experience. When I used to surf I would get miserable once I left the water until i get out of the wetsuit. I havent tried a wetsuit Kayaking but have stayed out of the cold water also.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*If ya don't get wet*

which is my idea in the yak, a layer of 4 mil neo is very very warm, almost too warm... 40 degree air 45 degree water, had to vent it.. JAM


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

*Nrs*

I use an NRS farmer john wetsuit with a semi dry top. NRS has a suit they call the grizzly john that fits me at 6'2" and about 320#. I've swam in mid 40's water temps and was ok. it was cold, & I recovered fairly quickly, but I didn't get hypothermia in the hour to the takeout. The farmer john wetsuits are a little over $100.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

I used my wetsuit on a cold river fishing trip last spring. I dumped it in shallow water to get an idea what it would be like if I went in somewhere further out. Wasn't too bad, but the fact that I put about 30 pounds on since I bought the suit, my mobility was a little sketchy, but managed to get back in the yak. I got a headache after about 5 hours from the pressure of the suit forcing all the blood to my head. Other than looking like 230 pounds of crap stuffed into a 200 pound bag, it wasn't too horrible. I'm going to have to back off the beer and chicken wings before I try and squeeze myself into that thing again. Did get a little chafing going on. If I had the cash, and the motivation to loose 30 pounds, I would get a dry suit just for the comfort deal.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe it would be easier to get another suit.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Buying another suit would cut into the fishing budget. I am heading out on a sturgeon trip with the Kayak in late April and the memory of "fat guy in a little suit" is my motivation to start thinking about working out.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

northwoods, get a jump rope and cut back on the calories. Jump 5 to 10 minutes a day or maybe a little more and cut back on the calories. I did that and have lost about 30 pounds since late november/early december, and have put some weight back on lifting weights.


----------



## CarvedTones (Mar 6, 2012)

I picked up a dry suit used at a good price because the seals were starting to go. I had a seamstress use neoprene instead of rubber gasket material and got them fixed fairly cheaply. I know it now isn't truly a dry suit now, but pretty darn close. If I am in the water (wading; not just getting splashed) 10 minutes or so, I will be wet to about the knees. I do wear stuff under that will be warm while wet. Now it is much easier to take care of.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

in terms of keeping dry...in conditions where the water temp isn't going to kill you...how about waders with no feet...to keep you lower half dry....I have an inexpesive stocking foot wader I am think about removing the stocking feet?....at least if you go in.... your waders won't fill up with water ...you wwill just get wet...

I guess its all about the water and air temps....


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Even with the feet still on, the waders won't "fill up" as long as you were a belt and PFD. This has been tested and proven several times. Go with a dry top and wading belt, and you will actually stay relatively dry in the event of a swim. Water will slowly seep in. The key is to be proficient at self recovery, so that you don't spend much time in the water if you do take a swim....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

notso said:


> Even with the feet still on, the waders won't "fill up" as long as you were a belt and PFD. This has been tested and proven several times. Go with a dry top and wading belt, and you will actually stay relatively dry in the event of a swim. Water will slowly seep in. The key is to be proficient at self recovery, so that you don't spend much time in the water if you do take a swim....


IMHO 

Kayaks and Waders is just like taking a Shower with your Socks on... Sure you can do it, but it just does not feel right... 

JAM


----------



## CarvedTones (Mar 6, 2012)

Jersey Dave said:


> in terms of keeping dry...in conditions where the water temp isn't going to kill you...how about waders with no feet...to keep you lower half dry....I have an inexpesive stocking foot wader I am think about removing the stocking feet?....at least if you go in.... your waders won't fill up with water ...you wwill just get wet...
> 
> I guess its all about the water and air temps....


What you are describing is pretty much the same as rain bibs (example at Amazon) which would be reasonable. I have worn a rain suit over heavy warm-when-wet fabrics in situations where submersion was unlikely but possible. That sort of outfit protects well from spray/rain and if you happen to get in the water you will not enjoy the rest of the day that much, but almost certainly survive it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I like it Dave... Sould be safe... That and a pair of 5 mil Surf Booties and you would be set... JAM


----------

